# Small Canister filters for small tanks.



## Melll (14 Jul 2020)

I am looking at setting up some small tanks again, planted and hopefully looking nice, lightly stocked.  I have a Dennerle Scapers tank, the 50 litre one, the Dennerle light and the Dennerle Scapers Flow filter which is a canister but hangs on the tank so that one is sorted.   For my other small tanks, a 35cm x 35 x 35 cm cube 43 litres approx, a 80cmL x 40cmD x 35cmH - 112 litres and finally a Flexi Mini Scape tank of 32 x 21 x 24cm - 16 litres, I am needing filtration for them. 

 I am a bit wary of HOB filters, always worried if the outflow blocks then my room will be flooded, so what filters would you recommend for these tanks?  I like canister filters, not so keen on internals for these tanks as they are pretty small.  Could canister filters sit next to the tank or do they have to go underneath/below the tank?


----------



## dw1305 (14 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





Melll said:


> Could canister filters sit next to the tank or do they have to go underneath/below the tank?


They can go by the tank, they just have to be lower than the water surface, so that the water flows into the canister under gravity. If you look on the Eheim etc. website it will give <"you the minimum head height">.

I have all my canister filters next to the tank, you get more flow (you aren't fighting gravity if you have a low head height), but you need to make sure that the flow into the filter, from the intake, isn't impeded because you can have problems with air pockets.





Melll said:


> I like canister filters, not so keen on internals for these tanks as they are pretty small.


I've got <"Eheim AquaCompact"> and <"Eheim 150/2211 filters">. These aren't easy to find now, partially because there are much cheaper small externals from <"OASE etc">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Melll (14 Jul 2020)

Thank you, 

So unless I can find some really dinky little canisters shorter than the tank heights, I`m stuck with either the HOB type or internals or am I worrying too much much about the HOB type overflowing and emptying the tank?


----------



## dw1305 (14 Jul 2020)

Hi all,





Melll said:


> So unless I can find some really dinky little canisters shorter than the tank heights, I`m stuck with either the HOB type or internals or am I worrying too much much about the HOB type overflowing and emptying the tank?


I’ve had Eheim Liberty HOBs without any problem.

The <” Eheim Aquacompacts” > have the pump in the intake, but they are pretty ugly.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Melll (14 Jul 2020)

Thank you  
Well I have bitten the bullet and gone for a HOB and a HOB canister, both from All Pond Solutions, at the price I thought I would give them a go.  I will test the HOB on a storage tub with it in the bath, just in case 😬

I`ve just had my bags of substrate arrive, so tomorrow I will be sorting out hardscape materials  
Thank you again.


----------



## sparkyweasel (14 Jul 2020)

Melll said:


> from All Pond Solutions, at the price I thought I would give them a go.


I haven't tried the HOB, but I got one of their internals on that principle, - worth a try for the price. 
I thought it would be OK until I could afford a 'proper' filter on payday. About twelve years later it's still going strong (touch wood lol ) still not replaced it, but bought some more for other tanks.


----------



## jameson_uk (16 Jul 2020)

I have an Oase FiltoSmart 60 on my 30cm cube (https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/betta-get-sorted.57522/). It is a Betta tank and with the spin pipe flow is very low.


----------



## Melll (16 Jul 2020)

Hi Jameson and thank you   As I sat down to read your post my delivery of the HOB canister and HOB waterfall filters arrived from All PondSolutions, I did look at the dinky Oase, a brand that I love, and will bear that in mind should these not be up to my expectations.

Time to start cleaning tanks I think, after a cuppa of course


----------



## lazybones51 (16 Jul 2020)

I used an All Pond Solutions EF-150 on a little 27 litre aquarium without any issues. The pump is very weedy and far better suited to a small tank like this, and not the "up to 150L" as quoted!
https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/ef-150-400-l-h/


----------



## kishan313 (16 Jul 2020)

lazybones51 said:


> I used an All Pond Solutions EF-150 on a little 27 litre aquarium without any issues. The pump is very weedy and far better suited to a small tank like this, and not the "up to 150L" as quoted!
> https://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/ef-150-400-l-h/



I also went for this, but yet to test it


----------



## Mark Nicholls (4 Mar 2021)

My EF150 is almost a Metre  below the top of my 50l aquarium and I've experienced very little loss of flow. 
The trick is keeping pipework as straight as possible and having no sharp bends, this maximises flowrate.


----------



## si walker (16 Mar 2021)

Any news on the filter choice?


----------



## robinj (16 Mar 2021)

I have SunSun HW 603B on ADA 60F. 
And HOB AquaClear 30 on 30cm Cube tank.
I am pleased with that cheap Sunsun. It's quite, does its job, no leaks... 
And AquaClear is just great too.


----------



## jaypeecee (16 Mar 2021)

Melll said:


> I am a bit wary of HOB filters, always worried if the outflow blocks then my room will be flooded, so what filters would you recommend for these tanks? I like canister filters, not so keen on internals for these tanks as they are pretty small.


Hi @Melll 

Although not canisters, have you considered these internal corner filters:






						Filters | Dennerle
					






					dennerle.com
				




JPC


----------



## Epiphyte (18 Mar 2021)

jameson_uk said:


> I have an Oase FiltoSmart 60 on my 30cm cube (Betta Get Sorted). It is a Betta tank and with the spin pipe flow is very low.



Great filter, I use them for Purigen only filters. I decided to step up to the FiltoSmart Thermo 100 for my 25cm cube (way overkill!) because the inbuilt heater is great for keeping things neat in smaller tanks.


----------



## si walker (26 Mar 2021)

Epiphyte said:


> Great filter, I use them for Purigen only filters. I decided to step up to the FiltoSmart Thermo 100 for my 25cm cube (way overkill!) because the inbuilt heater is great for keeping things neat in smaller tanks.


Hi. Is the flow easily adjusted on the Thermo 100 filter? I too want to get the heater out of the tank!
Thanks.


----------



## Driftless (26 Mar 2021)

I have tried one of those internal corner filters and I did not like it.  My smallest tank is 20gal/75 liter and I use a Fluval 207 with it, I would think that a 107 might be ideal for our tank.


----------



## Epiphyte (29 Mar 2021)

si walker said:


> Hi. Is the flow easily adjusted on the Thermo 100 filter? I too want to get the heater out of the tank!
> Thanks.


It sure is, I've got it turned quite far down for my puffers


----------



## si walker (29 Mar 2021)

Well I bit the bullet. Decided on what I wanted the most for my nano, which was creating more space. Oase Thermo 100 turns up tomorrow! Plus some extra plants to squeeze into all that space I'm gonna make!


----------



## Ash_bash (30 Mar 2021)

si walker said:


> Well I bit the bullet. Decided on what I wanted the most for my nano, which was creating more space. Oase Thermo 100 turns up tomorrow! Plus some extra plants to squeeze into all that space I'm gonna make!


You can fit a heater in a oase filtosmart 60 if your after a really small heated filter, I made a thread about it a week or so ago. The oase thermo 100 work well though, I've got one on my 35cm cube.


----------



## si walker (30 Mar 2021)

Thanks.
Indeed I took great pleasure in reading!
100 turning up in about an hour. Gona be a bank holiday setup.


----------

